# Homemade string jig and stretcher.



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You gonna explain how you built that?


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Where did you find that load scale?? I have always been curious what I stretch my strings at, as I bottom out a 300 scale before I actually really...really tighten them!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you sure that is is beefed up enough.... It looks a little weak to me!!!!:tongue:


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

AHHHHH.......how much for this arangement tyd.

Just curious


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Its sold already*

Both are pulling duty in stringmakers shops now.I think the load cell and readout can be purchased for about $250 just search crane scales.The tensioner was built from an old hand crank drill press from Cole tool mfg.I am using a Little John now with the winder but that setup worked as well for tensioning and twisting strings as my Little John.I didnt really build the jig out of 1" stock because I thought it was needed that was just what stock I had on hand at the time.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You gonna explain how you built that?


A bunch of cutting and weldingHeres where the load cell can be purchased.www.scalesolutionsllc.com tele. 877-623-2507. $251.00.There is one of the drill presses like I used on ebay just search cole drill press.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

looks nice


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Simon223 said:


> looks nice


What looks nice? I can't see those 12 year old pics myself, how are you seeing them?

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesfretwell (Dec 30, 2019)

just got in to bluiding myown strings but can't find any diy plains for a twister and strether any one how one that canhelp thanks


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893&page=293

Start at the first post. 

Updated info at post 7316


----------



## juliekbergen (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like the original photos are no longer there. john09040 - could you repost them? Would love to see this!


----------



## Hoytarchery1990 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------

